# Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!



## xxgamer09xx (9. Januar 2011)

*Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Hey Com,

ich bin seit einigen Tagen dabei Übungen für die Grundlagen von C++ zu suchen. Doch immer wieder kommen nur Übungen mit Bankautomaten, Taschenrechner und Fahrkartenautomaten.

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob es nicht noch andere Übungen gibt die nichts mit den 3 Sachen zu tun hat.

Könnt ihr mir helfen???

mfg xxgamer09xx


----------



## KaitoKid (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Kauf dir doch ein gutes Buch oder so......


----------



## xxgamer09xx (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Welches Buch würdest du denn empfehlen...wo auch ein paar mehr Übungen drin sind??

gruß


----------



## KaitoKid (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Also ich habe im Moment C++ für Spieleprogrammierer von Heiko Kalista, da wird alles anhand von Beispielen gezeigt, die etwas mit Spielen zu tun haben. Also auch von Anfang an.
Was mir noch einfallen würde ist der C++ Programmierer von Ulrich Breymann dann noch das von Bjarne Stroustroup......

Ich glaube bei Breymann geht's dann auch in die GUI Programmierung mit Qt usw.


Aber ich habe selber nur das Erste, die anderen hab ich nur mal im Buchladen angeguckt!


----------



## xxgamer09xx (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Meinst du das hier: 
C++ für Spieleprogrammierer: Amazon.de: Heiko Kalista: Bücher

und du bist mit dem Buch zufrieden ?

Ich will auch später in Richtung Spiele gehen .... 

gruß


----------



## KaitoKid (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Ich hab noch nicht wirklich viel daraus gemacht, ich warte noch mit dem durchstarten bis mein neuer Rechner steht. Aber ich hab den Eindruck, dass es ganz nützlich ist....


----------



## xxgamer09xx (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht wirklich viel daraus gemacht, ich warte noch mit dem durchstarten bis mein neuer Rechner steht. Aber ich hab den Eindruck, dass es ganz nützlich ist....



Du fängst gerade auch erst an zu programmieren?


----------



## KaitoKid (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Jaa...


----------



## xxgamer09xx (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

In letzter Zeit kommt es mir vor das sehr viel anfangen und programmieren lernen....ich höre das immer wieder und lese das immer wieder 

Werde mir das vorgeschlagene Buch mal anschauen..und es dann vllt. kaufen 


gruß


----------



## Zappzarrap (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Hrmpf, Jungs ihr wollt ein  Hochhaus bauen ohne das Fundament zu kennen. Am Anfang würde ich erstmal kleinere Brötchen backen und gaaaaaanz vorne anfangen. Wenn euer erstes Programm das aus mehr als 


```
#include <iostream>

int main (){

     cout << "Hello World" << endl;

return 0;

}
```

geschrieben habt ist es immer noch ein weiter Weg. Zur Übung gibt es natürlich diese Standart Sachen. BMI Rechner, Taschenrechner für + * - / usw. Ich kann dir übrigens dieses Buch empfehlen: 

https://www.amazon.de/Einstieg-4-Au...3850/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294611112&sr=8-1

Das hab ich auch. Ein sanfter und guter Einstieg. wenn ihr das durchhabt, könnt ihr zumindest das Handwerkszeug. Die Kür lernt man dann im Studium


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Klar, so fängt obiges Buch auch an^^
Und ich hab auch schon ein paar komplexere Sachen gemacht, nur fehlten mir grundlegende Erklärungen.


----------



## Puepue (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Wenn du magst kann ich hier mal ein paar Arbeitsblätter aus dem ersten Lehrjahr FIAE reinstellen


----------



## Zappzarrap (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Also Schleifen, Bedingungen etc sollten schnell in Fleisch und Blut übergehen. Wir haben gegen Ende des Semesters kleine Avi´s programmiert. Effektiv waren das Slideshows aus Bitmaps, musstest eben jedes Bild einzeln irgendwo abspeichern, also in einer Datenstruktur. Für die Übergänge wurden einzelne Pixel verändert - konzentrisch um die Bildmitte für einen Blendeneffekt bspw. Das war schon recht heftig, wobei man dazusagen muss, das wir die eigentliche libary zum Film erstellen vorgegeben hatten. wir haben immer nur eine Woche Zeit für jede Aufgabe, da wäre das etwas viel verlangt. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Bis dahin ist es noch ein weiter Weg, für mich war das ja die Programmieren II Vorlesung...Hatte davor schon ein Semester C...Wie auch immer übernehmt euch nicht...Denn einfach nach nem Tutorial irgendwas zu prgrammieren kann jeder - Die Kunst ist es zu verstehen was da eigentlich passiert


----------



## xxgamer09xx (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

@Puepue

echt?? wäre echt super wenn du das machen würdest 

@Zappzarrap

ich weiß, dass es ein langer und schwerer weg sein wird 

gruß


----------



## Zappzarrap (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Mach dir mal keinen Stress...Wenn du Informatik studieren willst, lernst du das alles sowieso nochmal von der Pike an und auch richtig. Ich bin ja auch erst im 2 Semester und würde noch nicht von mir behaupten das ich, zumindest was die Hochsprachen (C,C++,C#,Java etc.) betrifft, wirklich *gut* programmieren kann. In den ersten Semestern lernst du erstmal die Basics, der rest kommt dann später. Im nächsten Semester habe ich zB ne Vorlesung, die heisst "Alogorithmen und Datenstrukturen", da geht´s dann viel um Optimierung und Entwicklung eigener Ansätze. Aber es schadet nicht schon ein wenig Vorwissen zu haben...Leg einfach los, kauf dir ein Buch und programmier irgendwas...Und wenn du dann weiter bist schau dir deine ersten programme nochmal an und optimiere sie bzw passe sie deinem aktuellen Kenntnisstand an...Und ratz fatz biste drin und kannst programmieren...Ob es dann schon für ein 3D Spiel reicht...eher nicht, aber du hast ja auch noczh genug Zeit es zu lernen.


----------



## Puepue (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Hier mal unser allererstes Arbeitsblatt:
Aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir bis heute noch nichts wirklich grafisches gemacht haben - wir schreiben Konsolenanwendungen - da kann man nur ein bisschen Schriftfarbe und Hintergrundfarbe "grafisch" machen...
Es geht viewlmehr um Grundlagen, wie Datentypen, Schleifen, Syntaxe etc.pp.

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Puepue (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

Ein Spiel sollten wir auch mal schreiben - ungefähr nach einem halben Jahr.
Für mich war das extremst viel Arbeit und Teile musste ich mir schreiben lassen - Vielleicht möchtest du dir das ja auch mal anschauen..
Das Setup habe ich erst nachträglich mit InnoSetup erstellt, also nichts selbst programmiertes

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Aufgabe: Ein Rechenspiel für Kinder der 2. + 3. Klasse programmieren

Ich habe das ganze in eine "Story" "Rennspiel" verpackt:
In diesem Fall sollst du Hotte dem Rennfahrer helfen, der schnellste Fahrer im Mathe-Team zu werden. Man kann mit 1-4 Spielern spielen. 
Du fährst mit dem Auto an Zahl 1, Rechenzeichen und Zahl2 vorbei - dabei verschwindet immer wieder die letzte Zahl / Zeichen (fördert die Konzentration) Am Ende gibts nen Highscore und man kann sich ne Urkunde ausdrucken.

Eine Sache, die du auch bemerken wirst: Wenn man sich seinen eigenen Code nach x Monaten nochmal anguckt, denkt man sich auch "hier hätte man bessser.. warum habe ich das so gemacht, so wärs besser..." - das liegt nicht daran, dass man dir was falsch beigebracht hat, sondern ist ein "ganz natürlicher" Erfahrungszuwachs 

​


----------



## xxgamer09xx (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Übungen für C++ Grundlagen!!*

okay danke für eure tipps 

und danke für die arbeitsblätter 

gruß


----------

